# Formats nouvelle Apple TV



## stéphane83 (13 Mars 2012)

Sur les caractéristiques de la nouvelle Apple Tv il est précisé qu'en Mpeg-4 un format de seulement 640 Sur 480.

Est ce une erreur ou bien qu'il faut encoder en H264 au dessus de cette résolution?
(Je demande cela, car il me semblait avoir encodé en mpeg-4 dans une résolution supérieure mais je ne suis plus sûr)

Voici ce qui est mentionné sur le site d'Apple :
Vidéo H.264 jusqu'à 1080p, 30 images par seconde, High Profile ou Main Profile niveau 4.0 ou inférieur, profil de référence niveau 3.0 ou inférieur avec son au format AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo MPEG-4 jusqu'à 2,5 Mbit/s, 640 x 480 pixels, 30 images par seconde, profil simple avec audio AAC-LC jusqu'à 160 kbit/s, 48 kHz, audio stéréo aux formats .m4v, .mp4 et .mov
Vidéo au format Motion JPEG (M-JPEG) jusqu'à 35 Mbit/s, 1 280 x 720 pixels, 30 images par seconde, audio au format uLAW, son stéréo PCM dans les fichiers .avi


----------



## pixym (29 Avril 2012)

Salut,
Moi j'ai créé des vidéos 1080p en format .mov lues sans soucis jusqu'a 12 mbits/s. Au dela, j'ai des arrets en lecture dus a la limite de mon réseau ethernet ou tout est branché sur un simple routeur netgear.
En 720p lecture sans arret jusqu'a 18 mbits/s.


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Avril 2012)

pixym a dit:


> Salut,
> Moi j'ai créé des vidéos 1080p en format .mov lues sans soucis jusqu'a 12 mbits/s. Au dela, j'ai des arrets en lecture dus a la limite de mon réseau ethernet ou tout est branché sur un simple routeur netgear.
> En 720p lecture sans arret jusqu'a 18 mbits/s.



Merci.


----------

